# JDS sig.



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

So, first time trying to make a sig of any kind in a long long time, but i think it turned out okay!


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Not bad, has an interesting look to it.

Some tips I'd give:

Put on a 1px black border around the sig. Sigs looks naked and they don't pop without a border.

The colors are too misplaced and there's no flow to the sig. Everything looks to just be placed there (like the blue square on the left, or the clear line on the right), things don't have much flow or connection with each other.

The text is too big and too obstructive to the focal point (JDS picture).

There's little to no lighting. 

You can search in the tutorial section here for a lot of pretty good tips and things. http://www.mmaforum.com/getting-started/

Get some practice in and all that, 'cause I and a few others will be getting this section up and going again with competitions and stuff this year, so be prepared.


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

Nice one, thanks man, I'll try some of those things on the next one i make 

Edit / Tried a new one, think it looks a bit better!


----------

